# Can an S1 TiVo change channels on the VM TiVo?



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

In other words, can I use the Live Tv tuner in the VM TiVo as a set-top box for my old TiVo? I was thinking of continuing to use the old TiVo to record my son's programmes because I don't really want him playing with the new one, but I don't want to have to have a separate cable box.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It shares the IR codes for the V+, and TiVo S1 can control that, so a tentative yes.


----------

